# Suggest a Lappy Max 28k-32k.



## sumit05 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi guys pls suggest laptop around 32k for general use.
Should hv -i3 2nd gen procy,15"inch screen.

Thanks
Sumit 

bump...


----------



## sumit05 (Dec 1, 2011)

Why still no replay


----------



## ofabhishek (Dec 1, 2011)

in i3 segment there r several options in your budget just browse u'll probably get i5 too...


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 1, 2011)

check this out:
Sony VAIO E Series Laptop VPCEH25EN


----------



## swapyworld (Dec 5, 2011)

hey dude did you decide...had uploaded the pics you asked for....let us know which one u went for !!


----------



## sumit05 (Dec 5, 2011)

Yup! got a Sony VAIO VPCEH25EN for 30.5k + a carry case & mouse. 
Tech Specs -
• Intel Core i3 (2nd Generation) Processor
• 2 GB RAM
• 320 GB Hard Disk
• NVIDIA GeForce's 512 MB Graphics Card
• 15.5" Screen
• Microsoft Windows 7 Home Basic
• Wi-Fi and Bluetooth

For more Specifications visit here - *www.sony.co.in/product/vpceh25en

*i39.tinypic.com/2ry5zwj.jpg
*i40.tinypic.com/oix4xv.jpg
*i39.tinypic.com/2ivhhg2.jpg
*i41.tinypic.com/2pts6dj.jpg


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 5, 2011)

It would be really appreciable if you could write a review,specially about the performance


----------



## Skud (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks really cool, nice purchase sumit.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 7, 2011)

@sumit05: looks cool, specially because of white color. Congrats! Now next time, when you get some time, write a small review. It will be helpful for any future potential customers.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 7, 2011)

Purpose of this thread has been completed, so closing it. If there is a requirement to repoen it, PM me with the reason.


----------

